# Mattel bike shocks? stallion bronco etc..



## markus

Hey guys, I Bought a Mattel stallion the other day, looked cool 

I redo vintage minibikes/minicycles and this sort of has that "look" so I thought it would be a nice addition to the fleet.

Anyway, I never saw one before, so I really didn't know what I was looking at. I thought it was correct but I now see that the shocks that are on it are definitely not right. Not sure what they are off of, maybe some moped or something like that. This explains the very stiff ride, while the seat looks comfy on this bike, it is definitely not! and these shocks don't help a bit!  

Don't see much about these bikes anywhere, am I going to be "up the creek" searching out a set of shocks?  Any leads on some shocks would be appreciated, or even ideas for other shocks that might not look to terribly out of place












markus


----------



## masonandrew

those look like the original or pretty close to it. I have 3 of the BRONCO bikes but the shocks on them are painted red on the top part and chrome on the bottom. I also have a pair of NOS shocks that have never been on a bike but are VERY PRICEY.  NOS parts (or ANY for that matter) are hard to find on these bikes. I have one that I am considering parting out and if/when I do I'll let you know, ok?


----------



## markus

masonandrew said:


> those look like the original or pretty close to it. I have 3 of the BRONCO bikes but the shocks on them are painted red on the top part and chrome on the bottom. I also have a pair of NOS shocks that have never been on a bike but are VERY PRICEY.  NOS parts (or ANY for that matter) are hard to find on these bikes. I have one that I am considering parting out and if/when I do I'll let you know, ok?





sounds good to me! let me know if you are going to part the bike.  They don't have to be pretty, the chrome on this bike is definitely not perfect, but the bike (other than the shocks) appears to be correct and have all other parts and still somewhat visible embossed decals etc... 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## musclemaniac

Try here... Museum of Vintage V-RROOM!

http://www.vintagevrroom.com


----------

